# How to disable a FN Key



## crispin

On my Asus Laptop The FN Shortcut key to lower the screen brightness (F5) is next to the key (F4) to open a new IE window.

I use the FN Shortcut a lot at night and hate when I hit the IE key by mistake.

Can I disable the FN Shortcut? 

Thans for the help.


----------



## crispin

forgot:
OS is Vista Home


----------



## crispin

I thought there was a keyboard mapping ability in Windows.
Is there no way I can make this key "F4" Do nothing instead of opening a new IE window??


----------



## mnn2501

Why not just use an icon on your desktop or your quick start bar to open IE?


----------



## crispin

I do not use IE
I use the FN Keys to turn the brightness of my laptop up or down
F4 - opens new IE window
F5 - Lowers Brightness of Screen
F6 - Raises Brightness of Screen

I hate hitting F4 by accident - I do it all the time.
Since I do not use IE it takes a few seconds to open before I can close it out.
I just want to DISABLE the F4 key

I know Kung knows how to do it, he is much smarter then me on IT - I wish he would help me out here.


----------



## Kung

Try this - it's a registry edit, gleaned from the Microsoft social forums (http://social.technet.microsoft.com...S/thread/c94e44d8-7a66-4b8f-b33a-4032c0363de8).

1. Open up Notepad.
2. Paste the following lines into the notepad file, and save it as 'DisableF4.reg.'

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout]
"Scancode Map"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,5B,E0,00,00,5C,E0,00,00,3e,00,00,00,0f,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00

3. Double-click on the file. It *should* disable JUST the F4 key, according to the MS forums.

4. If it doesn't work, you can reenable that functionality (or simply remove the alteration) by creating another file called 'EnableF4.reg' and pasting the following lines in it.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout]
"Scancode Map"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

Lemme know if it works...I'm kinda curious.


----------



## Kung

P.S. - for some reason there's a wayward space or two in some of the registry edits. You can easily see 'em above - one's between the 'o' and 'l' in the word 'Control.' Make sure those wayward spaces are removed when you paste them into a Notepad file, before you save it as a registry edit.


----------



## crispin

wow that is a answer for sure!
I will do that later today when I have some time I can spend on the computer.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## arabian knight

Why not just go into the Keyboard settings and change things like that? I just did that way better then trying to change windows directory commands.
These controls are easily change in the Keyboard itself. Use the prompt Keyboard Shortcuts. I just shut off the keys myself that control the brightness and I did that within the Keyboard controls in the control panel side of things.
Go into the Control panel bring up Keyboard and All the keys have commands that you can change very easy from there.


----------



## crispin

arabian knight said:


> Why not just go into the Keyboard settings and change things like that? I just did that way better then trying to change windows directory commands.
> These controls are easily change in the Keyboard itself. Use the prompt Keyboard Shortcuts. I just shut off the keys myself that control the brightness and I did that within the Keyboard controls in the control panel side of things.
> Go into the Control panel bring up Keyboard and All the keys have commands that you can change very easy from there.


that is the way I wanted to do it but I guess in Vista that is not an option.
I have looked in the keyboard section of the control panel.


----------

